# Oat cakes or rice cakes?



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What do you guys prefer?

For whatreason?

Oat cakes or rice cakes would you consider one to be more nutritional ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

oat cakes taste nicer, but i v rarely eat either


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Would rather saw my leg off with a rusty spoon than eat either.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ditto Oatcakes for the same reason , they taste nicer though I rarely eat them .. (nice with butter and marmite though).

Rice cakes taste as I would expect expanded polystyrene to taste like....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

oat cakes have more nutritional value but are more calorie dense so if i was going to use either i would use oatcakes in the off season and rice cakes when dieting


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I really read the title as 'fish or a rice cake'. But to the real question, I like oat cakes. But I also like rice cakes. And ryvitas (or how ever you spell it?) But don't eat them at all really.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Oatcakes are beautiful but expensive if I can remember, are there any cheap tasty ones anyone can recommend or should the words "Cheap" and "tasty" never be used in a sentence together?


----------

